# Aristocrat MMMMMMM....good!!!



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, got my M in this past week (Thursday), exactly 8 weeks to the day of ordering it. I couldn't be happier with the piece. My organization skills need help, but it is late and I just wanted to get everything in it tonight.

Here's my cigars old home (150 qt cooler):


And here is their happy new home:

Top tray:


Front view:


I didn't get overly fancy with the details, just the curved base molding, and an inlaided top. Hopefully you can see a little of the detail here:



Sorry if it seems a bit dark, but it is stained in Dark Red Mahogany.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice score bro! You're big leagues now 

Glad you've got plenty of space for your smokes to stretch their legs... now you just need to fill that baby up!


XXX


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Nice score bro! You're big leagues now
> 
> Glad you've got plenty of space for your smokes to stretch their legs... *now you just need to fill that baby up*!
> 
> XXX


Guide me O' Wise and Lascivious one!!!

Maybe you can forward me those "throw away" sticks you got last week?!? 

Thanks Dustin, I'm like a proud father all over again.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Phegh!!! I'm stocked up on excellent cigars thanx to generous BOTL's like yourself. It will tide me over until I'm able to purchase again  hehehe

Well proud papa, ya done good! A quality humi with some good smokes in there. Hopefully one of these days we'll meet up and either go through mine or your humi's together ....

XXX


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow! Very nice selection and a very nice piece (of furniture that is!)


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You bought the best from the best.

You will have many years of enjoyment and perfect cigar storage. Congrats.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice upgrade drevim!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice purchase Ian. Now your starting to think like a true CS member....:r


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

I love my "m" as well. There is only one problem...It filled up too fast lol! I bet ya within 4 months you will start running outta room )

Nice choice!

Mikes


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Mikes said:


> I love my "m" as well. There is only one problem...It filled up too fast lol! I bet ya within 4 months you will start running outta room )
> 
> Nice choice!
> 
> Mikes


That why you need the M+ ! Bob needs to get into building additions to his humis ! :r


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

I have one as well ....same color...but glass front...can you post a pic with the doors closed? 
The Aristocrats are the best..ENJOY!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

My M+



















You definatley made a great choice.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Very nice. Congratulations.

Now the "Give a woman a shelf syndrome" sets in. I give it 2 months.


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

All I can say is WOW! Makes me want to reach in there and start opening boxes to get a whiff or two of the aromas.

There's really nowhere to go from there unless you decide to open a cigar store!

Best, Larry


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

vic_c said:


> I have one as well ....same color...but glass front...can you post a pic with the doors closed?
> The Aristocrats are the best..ENJOY!


Ask, and thou shall receive. Doors closed, again, nothing fancy, plain flat front doors.

Here's a look:

Thanks for all the compliments!! As nice as it looks, it was a major decision, but one I am now happy that I made.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Okay this is frustrating me. It's gotta be my settings or something. I cannot see any picutres in this thread.... And I wanna.....


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Looks GREAT Ian! I can't wait to see it in person. I know you were worried about it being full as soon as you got it, but it does look like you have some room to grow. 
Try not to give me any crap about "mine is bigger than yours", OK?
Did the misses get over the $? (not that she has any choice  )


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice addition bro. Bob does excellent work!! 6 weeks and counting for mine. Same color scheme but with glass doors.

Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

drevim said:


> Ask, and thou shall receive. Doors closed, again, nothing fancy, plain flat front doors.
> 
> Here's a look:
> 
> Thanks for all the compliments!! As nice as it looks, it was a major decision, but one I am now happy that I made.


I don't know why, but I much prefer the wood panels over the glass. Maybe the thought of breaking glass showering my babies is just too much to bear.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice humidor you have ther, Ian. Looks like you've stocked it with some tasty pieces, too.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I don't know why, but I much prefer the wood panels over the glass. Maybe the thought of breaking glass showering my babies is just too much to bear.


I agree, Skip. Plus with 3 kids, and my wife's home childcare, glass was never an option. Although I do like the glass tops, so you can see whats going on in the top tray without opening.

I'm still trying to prepare myself for the first toy to get smashed into it. Counting to 10 will be tried that day to be sure.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

That is one fine piece of furniture you have there. Congrats on the purchase, and here's to fillin' 'er up!


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Very nice! You've got your work cut out for you! Filling that will only be half the fun....


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice upgrade...I need me one of those.


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

wow that's a big upgrade, congrats!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

She's a beaut Ian!!! Just from what you said about it on the phone friday night had me wanting to order one, after seeing pics I want to even more. Just got to hold off till Xmas, goodbye Xmas club money. 

Very nice my friend.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Congrats Ian, excellent buy. I know you're going to get many years of enjoyment out of it.

Will you still talk to us cooler guys now? :r


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Congrats Ian, excellent buy. I know you're going to get many years of enjoyment out of it.
> 
> Will you still talk to us cooler guys now? :r


Hell, Mark, I gotta keep you around. Someone has to give me advice on what to fill it with. Even if it is couple of Knuckleheads from VA hills :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sounds to me like you made some great cigar choices Ian! Mark knows his cigars, he won't steer you wrong!


----------



## warden291 (May 16, 2006)

Hello,

Need some advice from you guys.....I am looking at investing in a humidor cabinet and am having a problem making a decision.

I am currently looking at Avallo, Aristocrat & Paul humidors. 

Can everybody give me their two cents and help me make my decision. I talked to the owner of Paul Humidors a couple of days ago and he was talking about his hinging system that no other cabinet has, but his humidification systems do not have air fans to circulate the air. I also like the Aristcrat cabinets as well as the Avallo. Each has their own humidification systems as well and that is another question mark...probably the most important one.
I don't want to drop down several grand and pull a Homer Simpson...please help.
warden291.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

warden291 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Need some advice from you guys.....I am looking at investing in a humidor cabinet and am having a problem making a decision.
> 
> ...


My recommendation is to to with the Aristocrat. Bob makes excellent cabs and humidfication system is sweet as well. I'm kinda biased. My Aristocrat is 5 weeks away........Your decision...Its a major investment..


----------



## warden291 (May 16, 2006)

teeznutz said:


> My recommendation is to to with the Aristocrat. Bob makes excellent cabs and humidfication system is sweet as well. I'm kinda biased. My Aristocrat is 5 weeks away........Your decision...Its a major investment..


 Thanks for the info....do you have any opinions about the others I listed ...just for comparison purposes...(I'm leaning towards the Aristocrat)...this is worse than buying a car....at least you can test drive those suckers....we have to buy these cabinets based on fuzzy pictures and word of mouth. I think my wife may ask me when I tell her how much this cabinet is going to cost "does this come with a V-6 OR A V-8?" HA HA!!!!

warden291.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

warden291 said:


> Thanks for the info....do you have any opinions about the others I listed ...just for comparison purposes...(I'm leaning towards the Aristocrat)...this is worse than buying a car....at least you can test drive those suckers....we have to buy these cabinets based on fuzzy pictures and word of mouth. I think my wife may ask me when I tell her how much this cabinet is going to cost "does this come with a V-6 OR A v-8?" HA HA!!!!
> 
> warden291.


To be some what subjective, both the Avallo and Aristo are great cabinets (not familiar with Paul). Several members here have one or the other. It's kinda a Pepsi or Coke situation. I personally preferred the look of the Aristos, and thats why I bought the one in this thread. Yes the cash part of this is a tough call, I spent from January to March trying to decide how big I wanted to go (based on the money), and which brand I wanted to go with, I was literally a day away from going with Avallo.

Sadly there is no right or wrong. There's been Polls, and threads about both of these, both brands are great, just pick the one that you like the looks of better and go with it.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

drevim said:


> To be some what subjective, both the Avallo and Aristo are great cabinets (not familiar with Paul). Several members here have one or the other. It's kinda a Pepsi or Coke situation. I personally preferred the look of the Aristos, and thats why I bought the one in this thread. Yes the cash part of this is a tough call, I spent from January to March trying to decide how big I wanted to go (based on the money), and which brand I wanted to go with, I was literally a day away from going with Avallo.
> 
> Sadly there is no right or wrong. There's been Polls, and threads about both of these, both brands are great, just pick the one that you like the looks of better and go with it.


I'm very happy with the quality of my Aristocrat also. Before you decide which unit is best for you look at the cost of options that are important to YOU. They make a large difference in price, but since this should be something that you do only once (unless you need another unit later  ) you wouldn't want to regret not getting it right the first time.
All mentioned are fine products that will give your cigars good service. It comes down to looks and personal preference.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

teeznutz said:


> My recommendation is to to with the Aristocrat. Bob makes excellent cabs and humidfication system is sweet as well. I'm kinda biased. My Aristocrat is 5 weeks away........Your decision...Its a major investment..


:tpd:

Nothing better. You will love Bobs work and the years of enjoyment and good storage.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I recently purchased an Aristocrat M in natural cherry and I am generally pleased with the unit. Well made over all, maintains the cigars well and is of heirloom quality. If you keep the custom work to a minimum, I don’t feel that it is really that expensive. Compared to what one would pay for another kind of cabinet or furniture, the price is quite reasonable.

One caveat is that no matter what size you get, it’s never large enough, or you really have to be picky about what boxes you buy as this humidor fills up quick!


----------



## warden291 (May 16, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I recently purchased an Aristocrat M in natural cherry and I am generally pleased with the unit. Well made over all, maintains the cigars well and is of heirloom quality. If you keep the custom work to a minimum, I don't feel that it is really that expensive. Compared to what one would pay for another kind of cabinet or furniture, the price is quite reasonable.
> 
> One caveat is that no matter what size you get, it's never large enough, or you really have to be picky about what boxes you buy as this humidor fills up quick!


 I have already decided to go with a bigger cabinet than I had originally planned on. Thanks for the info.!!!!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

warden291 said:


> Thanks for the info....do you have any opinions about the others I listed ...just for comparison purposes...(I'm leaning towards the Aristocrat)...this is worse than buying a car....at least you can test drive those suckers....we have to buy these cabinets based on fuzzy pictures and word of mouth. I think my wife may ask me when I tell her how much this cabinet is going to cost "does this come with a V-6 OR A V-8?" HA HA!!!!
> 
> warden291.


just tell her you are making a financially sound decision.. The humidor is MUCH more gas-efficient than any V-6 or V-8!


----------



## warden291 (May 16, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> just tell her you are making a financially sound decision.. The humidor is MUCH more gas-efficient than any V-6 or V-8!


Good point!!!!!
I just don't want to accidentally buy a Hugo by mistake because of my ignorance with respect to these cabinet companys.:z


----------



## warden291 (May 16, 2006)

PuffDaddy said:


> I'm very happy with the quality of my Aristocrat also. Before you decide which unit is best for you look at the cost of options that are important to YOU. They make a large difference in price, but since this should be something that you do only once (unless you need another unit later  ) you wouldn't want to regret not getting it right the first time.
> All mentioned are fine products that will give your cigars good service. It comes down to looks and personal preference.


Thanks for the info. PuffDaddy... I wrote down several questions about a couple of the Aristocrat cabinets that I was interested in and decided to call Bob and pick his brain a bit.
He is a very nice guy who patiently answered all of my questions...and believe me...I had a bunch of questions. While we were talking about a version of the M cabinet he told me that he actually made a custom humidor for the White House. That's impressive in my book.
I will be a future customer...now I just have to figure out which one is the best fit for me. 
Later.


----------

